# Other Pets > Horses >  Share Pictures of your horses! DUW

## equis8

I figured this would be a great spinoff of ZinniaZ's post. We should have pictures of our horses posted  :Smile:  Jonza is the chestnut and Chief is the bay:

----------


## ZinniaZ

Will....  first year I owned him:

----------


## ZinniaZ

Velvet, age 22 months, already a failure and retired from racing.   :Very Happy:   Racing fit and a little defensive!

----------


## ZinniaZ

My beautiful Comaneci, gone since september.   :Sad:

----------


## ZinniaZ

Very naughty pony who may not stay with us as about 30 minutes after this picture was taken he trampled over the top of ME and ran off with my daughter and dumped her on the ground.  His name is Fly:

----------


## Ginevive

Cute horsies!

Cuesta and Emma. Emma's the tovero.


Me with Emma


Cuesta face  :Smile:

----------


## ZinniaZ

Ooh, Jen, in the second pic, she has that spooky eye thing going on!!!  Makes her look a tad devilish.   :Very Happy: 

They are really good looking horses.  I bet they are getting their summer coats now though, huh?

----------


## Ginevive

> Ooh, Jen, in the second pic, she has that spooky eye thing going on!!!  Makes her look a tad devilish.  
> 
> They are really good looking horses.  I bet they are getting their summer coats now though, huh?


Thanks  :Smile:  Yes now they are all nice and smooth and shedded out. I know, Emma has that weird look to her. She is not so much devilish, as neurotic, though!

----------


## panthercz

Can I post horse pictures even if I don't own any?

----------


## ZinniaZ

Definitely post all the horses ya want!  I love looking at horses.  I'd bet others do too.   :Very Happy: 

PS-- Jen, sometimes neurotic horses turn into the best ones.

----------


## panthercz

Two neighbors have horses and I've taken a few photo's of them.

I got up these guys as the sun was setting, so they would be silhouetted yet have enough light to highlight their manes. 




The grass is always greener on the other side...

----------


## Montessa Python

Here is a pic of Indi, my ASB/TB cross from last Friday...
Silly pic./ LOL


Here are some pics of some of the young horses



here is a pic of Spartacus a pinto gelding I own


And here is Pride my husbands KMH mare

----------


## ViciousBliss

lovely pictures all thanks for sharing :0

----------


## ADEE

Random pasture picture of a riding place near where i used to board.

I started riding when my mom was pregnant with me (lol.. seriously she rode until the day she delivered) I had my first horse when I was about 3. It was an appaloosa strawberry roan mare, sweetest old thing, i wish i could find pictures of me on her.. i do have some packed of my sisters on her.

I wish I were more of a shutterbug when I had the horses! 

First is Pokey (registered name SnowProof) He was the first thoroughbred I ever had, in fact I leased him for a LONG time.. I was about 13 when I started leasing him. He was the one who started my love for OTTB (off track thoroughbreds) His current owner (also name Ashley) allows me to still ride him to this day whenever I ask. Hes pure muscle and has always loved to please!



Majik (registered name Majestic Damascus) was also an OTTB, she was a total idiot when we first got her but was totally up for every challenge I faced her with. I was devastated when my parents sold her.. still to this day I cant get a straight answer on why they did it.. I paid for everything (board, shoes, feed, exc) I did everything with her rodeo, equitation, western pleasure, trail, exc.. i LOVED her.




Timmy (registered name Here comes Nelson) also OTTB, was a stallion when I got him, he was the MOST RELAXED stallion I have ever seen. He was always such a gentleman, I rode him around mares in heat, up and down the streets in Davie where we live and never once did he act up the way typical stallions do. He had a cracked sesmoid from racing and became a lesson horse when we sold him, they gelded him fairly quickly despite his wonderful disposition they couldnt "risk" him being bad. pictures of pictures never come out very well.

Koodoes to someone who can tell me whats wrong with this picture lol



Tracker (registered paint horse/QH) 2yo
was a total nut case!! He would rear straight up and flip over with you on him no problem. Had the ugliest Ewe neck too... His face markings were pretty though. I had to sell him after I got pregnant with our first son, he was just too much of a risk to get on. By the time I sold him though I was able to ride him down the road with no problems (most of the time) He had his off days though


Wyoming (QH) was one of my clients horses, the FATTEST horse ive ever worked with.. he was very nice though once you got passed his stubbornness.


Cappachino (QH: registered name "Sleepy Hollow") was also one of my clients horses, he was the biggest QH ive ever seen!! He had the most amazing lope but the most ridiculously lazy jog/trot. He was also very clumsy. He was over 16h. My SO road him more then I did... at the time I had Timmy to work with, I would rather work on my horse and Darren LOVED Cap.


Darren swung up on him!!! Keep in mind Darren is only about 5' 10"

----------


## Kara

LOL!!!  No girth!!!

Great pics Ashley...it's obvious you really love working with the OT's...thanks for putting some time into what many people consider "throwaways."   :Smile:

----------


## ADEE

Got it Kara lol.. we had just put the saddle on him with the first pad we found for the picture hahaha.. it wasnt until we printed them did i realize how noticeable the lack of girth was. Thanks for the compliment Kara.. im glad I have at least one photo of every horse ive owned, i have big albums of them but taking pictures of pictures never come out as nice. When the boys get older we WILL get another OTTB, I LOVE THEM!!! their spirit, their grace, knowing I saved them, exc.. i love thoroughbreds!!! Watching them go from insane to nice riding horse is an amazing transformation and quite an accomplishment. I did alot of Natural horsemanship with all of them. Rope halter, savvy string, using body to push theirs, never really rode in much other then a D or O ring snaffle. I did however ride Majik with a tiedown when we raced, she had flipped on me a few times.. her rodeo career didnt last long, she made a MUCH nicer trail, equitation, western pleasure horse then a rodeo horse... her head just wasnt there to do rodeo and it wasnt fair for me to push her either. She was so eager to please!!

The tomthumb on Pokey was what his new owner rides him in.. and the bridle Tracker had on was the day we got him from his first owner, I typically rode him on some kind of snaffle.

----------


## ADEE

This is OZ, an SPCA horse a buddy of mine owns, I ride him for them every once in awhile. Obviously I played around with the colors lol


Big ole' pregnant mare named "Airtime" according to her halter plate... shes at a TB retirement stable near where we live
(if you dont get im a sucker for TBs you never will lol)


Some Rodeo pictures Ive taken, they are about a year old now... Its sooo hard to take photo in this arena, its so dark in there!

----------


## ZinniaZ

I am loving all the pix, guys.  The ones of your neighbor's horses, panther, are really beautiful.  I have to ask, Ashley-- do they call her Airtime because she bounces like a gigantic beach ball????   :Very Happy:   Cute cute horses.

My standardbreds are OTT also.  There is something great about a retired racehorse....

----------


## akaangela

This is Knight our 29.5 inch mini stallion. 


Knight son Dance


Kight's daughter Deliliah.  Deliiliah is only 27" tall at one year old.  These photos are not the best but show our little one  :Very Happy:

----------


## equis8

Oh i love all the pictures, that broodmare looks like she is going to pop at any moment! and the minis...oh i'd love to have a mini! I am not sure what the dogs would think about that...they are just now getting used to the LARGE horses in the field, much less a tiny one.

----------


## ADEE

airtime isnt mine lol... she was a mare that was in the front pasture of a local OTTB retirement place. I just stood at the fence line taking pictures and she came right over. Her halter plate told me her name was "airtime" although that is clever!! I always wonder why she had that name.

I LOVE the minis

----------


## Bojangles37

21 year old Morgan Stallion at school, UC Doc Daniels 

3 year old Morgan Stallion by World Champion UC Ringmaster, this is UC Contender "Connor", I backed him personally, he's a wild little man.


My Jumper Pony when I was 17/18 Just Do It "Pony"


In The Game "Hamlet" was owned by a VERY well known trainer


Sale Horse of my trainer's, May We Play "Bacardi"


IHSA Show, pony named Summer, she's pretty great


Hacking my friend's horse the other day, I Spy "Butts" (Look how big his ass is... haha)


I'm done showing off now, sorry!  :Embarassed:

----------


## ZinniaZ

Awww, I love driving horses.  And minis... and TBs... and um, ok, all of them.  Great pix!

----------


## ADEE

agreed!! great photos!! Love the jumpers and driving, way cool driving. thats one thing ive never done with horses before.

----------


## Melevarin

Tobi...he's retired...


This is skip, he's a horse I worked with for a short period...he was supposed to learn to jump, but he kept hurting himself in pasture >.<


and this is Dakota...he's chunky, but he has taken me over a 3.5 jump from a stand still........

----------


## ZinniaZ

Great pix, Melevarin.  I love your old guy-- totally cute.  I have one of those horses that injures herself in the pasture contstantly.  I think she has worked out a system for avoiding work!  hehe.

----------


## AVALover5498

Tobi has a cute tongue. :Razz: 

-Chris-

----------


## wendy

cool pics! such magnificent animals! i would love to get a mini, just for a pet.

----------


## Melevarin

a mini can be extremely mean if not trained early O.o otherwise they are SOOOOOO CUTE!!!

----------


## Seneschal

Everyone has such beautiful photos and horses!! I've hardly ever gotten to ride (could count the times and have fingers to spare, actually...) but I've always loved looking and try to be around them whenever possible. We just never lived in the right area or had enough money or space for a horse, or for lessons. XD

So I live vicariously through your photos!! I'll have to take the camera out and go photographing the neighborhood horses.

There was one time I really, really wish I'd had a camera--I was driving out on some small country road one day about a year and a half ago, and I looked out and in a small paddock there was a mare and her young foal. They were obviously pureblood friesians, and the mare was _gorgeous._ Long feathering, thick, long mane, tail down to the ground, good looking legs, a pretty head, you name it, and of course pitch black. She looked comparable to pictures of ster mares I've seen, and the foal looked JUST like her only in miniature---and he was holding his head WAY up and flicking that tail really quickly. Adorable!!

The best part was that the mare was standing parallel to the road with her head over the fence, looking over it, and right next to her, MIRRORING HER POSITION was the foal! It would have made such a fantastic picture, but I didn't have my camera with me.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Lesson learned, eh?

And of course now she's gone; I haven't seen her in the pasture for months now, neither she nor the foal. Bummer.

XD Anyways. That's my story. You'll just have to imagine the picture I failed to get.

----------


## ZinniaZ

I have to tell you.  I did not get the chance to have horses or ride until I was in my thirties.  Rode once when I was about three years old, and then wanted horses for the rest of my life.  I did get teh chance and I leapt for it and my life has been changed.   :Smile:   Keep looking for those opportunities.  Life with horses is about teh best life there is...

----------


## SlitherinSisters

Oh my god!!! Everyone has such beautiful horses!!! I'm in love with this site!


My sister and I on our mares. The paint is mine. 


My sister and I again, the palomino mare is my aunt's horse now


A beautiful mare we had for a short while, she was very aggressive and charged at me once before I said "She HAS to go"


Little sis riding my mare


We don't have the palomino anymore, she's been replaced by two babies!


The two pregnant mares


The two babies

----------

